# Canon Celebrates Significant Milestone With Production Of 110 Million Interchangeable EF Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2015)

```
<strong>MELVILLE N.Y., July 8, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that its parent company, Canon Inc., will celebrate the achievement of a new lens-manufacturing milestone with the production of the Company’s 110-millionth EF-series interchangeable lens for Canon EOS cameras on June 22, 2015 -an EF 11-24mm f/4L USM ultra-wide-angle interchangeable zoom lens.</p>
<p>Production of interchangeable EF lenses for Canon EOS-series AF (autofocus) single-lens reflex film cameras began in 1987 at the Company’s Utsunomiya Plant. Over the years, EF lenses have garnered support from a wide range of users and production has since expanded to a total of four manufacturing bases, including Canon Inc., Taiwan; Canon Opto (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd.; and Oita Canon Inc. in southern Japan.</p>
<p>EF lens production surpassed the 10-million-unit mark in 1995 and crossed the 50-million-unit threshold in 2009. In April 2014, the Company celebrated its first-in-the-world achievement of having manufactured 100 million EF lenses, and now, will set a new world record for the most interchangeable lenses produced.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Canon’s proprietary EF lenses, launched in March 1987 along with the EOS SLR camera system, have continued to evolve since their introduction, leading the industry through the incorporation of a wide range of innovative technologies, including such world’s firsts as the Ultrasonic Motor (USM), Image Stabilizer (IS) technology, a multi-layered diffractive optical (DO) element, and Subwavelength Structure Coating (SWC) anti-reflection technology.</p>
<p>The 110-millionth EF lens, an EF 11-24mm f/4L USM (launched in February 2015), features a minimum focal length of 11mm to achieve the world’s widest angle of view.1 Furthermore, winner of the prestigious Camera Grand Prix Japan 2015 Lens of the Year award,2 the model was recognized for its use of Canon proprietary optical technologies, making possible superb image quality while effectively correcting for aberrations that commonly occur when shooting at the ultra-wide-angle end.</p>
<p>The Company’s extensive EF lens-series lineup currently comprises a total of 97 models,3 including EF Cinema Lenses for digital cinematography. Canon will continue refining its imaging technologies centered on its EF lens lineup, striving to cater to the varying needs of photographers-from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals-while contributing to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture.</p>
```


----------



## Woody (Jul 8, 2015)

Looking at historical milestones:

Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014, 110 million in Jul 2015

It takes Canon 1 yr 3 mths to sell another 10 million lenses. Definitely slower than past 5 years.

For comparison:

Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013, 90 million in Nov 2014

Nikon is not going to reach the 100 million lens milestone until 2016.


----------



## kirbyzhou (Jul 8, 2015)

Can we get a 11% off for the 110 Million Celebration?


----------



## dolina (Jul 8, 2015)

Another indication of the shrinking demand for dedicated still cameras due to smartphones and slowing of upgrade cycle of current customers.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 9, 2015)

So, there's 95 million 50mm f/1.8 lenses out there?


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd love to know how many of these 110 million lenses are kit lenses and how many are L lenses.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 9, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> I'd love to know how many of these 110 million lenses are kit lenses and how many are L lenses.


Of the 100M to 110M I'm guessing that 8Million are new 24/2.8 STM and 50/1.8 STM lenses. Now Canon can start production of the 35L II, as well as finalize both the 50/2 IS USM and 50/1.4 L USM :-X


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 9, 2015)

Woody said:


> For comparison:
> 
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013, 90 million in Nov 2014
> 
> Nikon is not going to reach the 100 million lens milestone until 2016.



Would those Nikon F mount lenses sold since it was invented in '59?

If so, I think one should add all Canon FD lenses to the comparison for fairness' sake.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2015)

Woody said:


> Looking at historical milestones:
> 
> 
> For comparison:
> ...



Nikon did not have 30 million in sales of electronic focus lenses in 2001, your figures are way off, they are for every lens Nikon has ever made, while the Canon figures are only for EF lenses, which still work on every Canon DSLR ever made.. They were still churning out "D" screw focus lenses which do not work with most of their entry level bodies made in the past several years.


Nikon finally jumped on the bandwagon with consumer grade electronic focus lenses in 2000, and started on pro grade lenses in 2003. So subtract about 33 million from the Nikon figures for comparable lenses.


----------



## Woody (Jul 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon finally jumped on the bandwagon with consumer grade electronic focus lenses in 2000, and started on pro grade lenses in 2003. So subtract about 33 million from the Nikon figures for comparable lenses.



I merely quote the numbers provided by Nikon and Canon in their press releases.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 11, 2015)

Woody said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon finally jumped on the bandwagon with consumer grade electronic focus lenses in 2000, and started on pro grade lenses in 2003. So subtract about 33 million from the Nikon figures for comparable lenses.
> ...



Look into it a little deeper, you might be able to see thru the PR and get a understanding of what they are saying.

Canon is celebrating the 110 million EF lens milestone, Nikon celebrates every lens they ever made, even if they do not work on current models.

That's a huge difference.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats to Canon. Yes Indeed. As for the debate over numbers, a lot of people have been using the same Canon glass for a decade or longer. And why? Cuz they were great when they came out and they still are! Sure the newer ones made improvements (think 70-200 IS II) but the original without any IS was and is still a great lens that people still buy and use.

20 years later people like me still herald the greatness of the 135L, which is STILL sold brand new. If in the next 12 months Canon pops out new iterations of a 35 and 50 L ... they're gonna have a big jump again in L sales cuz it seems apparent to me a lot of people are chomping at the bit for that to happen.

I'm not sure the same can be said for other companies in the same regard.

Keep up the fine work of grinding and polishing!!!


----------

